# What’s it going to be ?



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is a project I’ve had on my list last couple of years... now that boss says I can work on what I want to ... got started 

No it’s not a dog house 

Go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

Drum?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

CAT HOUSE for @Tony size women

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2019)

It's a spare room for when I spend the night out there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

@Tony congratulations on 15k!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Drum?


Nope


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> CAT HOUSE for @Tony size women


Very close .. but no


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hen house?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Hen house?


Nope for indoor use


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Nope for indoor use



See, i was right!!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 16, 2019)

When do you add the carpet?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tony said:


> See, i was right!!!


2 story just for you bud ... but no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

A cat box cover?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A cat box cover?


Nothing to do with animals


----------



## Tony (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A cat box cover?



There ate no cats in that house, pretty certain that's not it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

A rhoomba charging house!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A rhoomba charging house!



Better than a drill press stand from someones point...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

Table saw dust shroud/box?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Tony said:


> There ate no cats in that house, pretty certain that's not it.


No room for cats ... plus gracie thinks they are dessert

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

A lathe stand?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A rhoomba charging house!


Wished I had a rhoomba ... that’s part of my house husband duties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> A lathe stand?


Gettin close .. but not quite


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Table saw dust shroud/box?


Nope


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Gettin close .. but not quite



So, it's a stand for something?


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> So, it's a stand for something?


Kind of


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

So since I posted first pics and started this I have completely covered it with white Formica


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 16, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> So since I posted first pics and started this I have completely covered it with white Formica
> 
> View attachment 172021 View attachment 172022



Carpet 1970's, formica 1980's to early 90's...


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Carpet 1970's, formica 1980's to early 90's...


In my shop it never goes out ... I built a set of cabinets and Formica counter tops for a hospital emergency room last summer ... Formica is still around big time ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hope to do the finish touches tomorrow..
you guys ready for the big reveal ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2019)

We need more guessers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 16, 2019)

pulled pork or brisket chopping area

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 16, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> pulled pork or brisket chopping area


Great idea .. but no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2019)

TV Stand? Chuck


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> TV Stand? Chuck


Boss will not allow me to have TV in shop ... counterproductive she says ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Sep 17, 2019)

a stand or turn it upside down and make it a @Tony trap

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> a stand or turn it upside down and make it a @Tony trap


Now who would want a @Tony trap ? If you feed him he’ll never leave

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2019)

he's not wrong .


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 17, 2019)

A designer saw horse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> A designer saw horse



I thought sawhorse too, but looking at it with only one hole on the side, I decided nope....
But you may be onto something.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> A designer saw horse


A small one @Tony can play on when he comes to visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I thought sawhorse too, but looking at it with only one hole on the side, I decided nope....
> But you may be onto something.


How dare you insult my door opening by calling it a hole ... shame on you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Duplex teepee for short injuns!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Duplex teepee for short injuns!


No short or tall injuns out here


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> No short or tall injuns out here


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2019)

Tony said:


>



Yes, we know, you're short....
I see your short pride flag, Is it short pride week?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TimR (Sep 17, 2019)

how about a sub-woofer speaker box?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 17, 2019)

TimR said:


> how about a sub-woofer speaker box?


Nope ... nothing musical


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2019)

I need a hint....


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Yes, we know, you're short....
> I see your short pride flag, Is it short pride week?



Gee, I must have looked *right over* that post from Tony. Thanks for pointing it out Marc...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 18, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I need a hint....


It’s going to be something handy in my shop

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 18, 2019)

It's gonna be a handy shop thingy!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 18, 2019)

Ha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2019)

It's a stepstool for me when I go out there to help him, c'mon guys!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> It's a stepstool for me when I go out there to help him, c'mon guys!!!!


Not ... who said you could help me ? Do what ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 18, 2019)

Was going to try and finish it today .. but boss had other more important chores for me to do .. 
maybe tomorrow


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> Not ... who said you could help me ? Do what ?



Somebody has to supervise when Lisa is gone.


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tony said:


> Somebody has to supervise when Lisa is gone.


Supervise my naps ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 19, 2019)

Lathe tool holder.

If not, you need to provide another hint. Don't spill the beans!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Lathe tool holder.
> 
> If not, you need to provide another hint. Don't spill the beans!!


Winner winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

When I bought my first lathe 8 years ago it was a very old very small craftsman.... came with a set of old craftsman turning tools ... pens or bottle caps only ..1mt .... off Craigslist 

Then I bought a packaged set of Sorby HSS tools and built a small rack :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

As I’ve went along I’ve accumulated a couple more turning tools .. and 3 lathes 
So I needed more tool storage .. 
first pic is where I was .. I added drawers to one of our rolling shop cart..

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

And this is today :
The storage is for all my hollowing tools

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 20, 2019)

Awesome! So I assume my prize is one of those Thompson gouges? What about the texturing tool? Or do I just get my pick from the lot????

Looks fantastic!! I wish I had the space for something similar. Mine looks more like the pile you used to have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

Steve in VA said:


> Awesome! So I assume my prize is one of those Thompson gouges? What about the texturing tool? Or do I just get my pick from the lot????
> 
> Looks fantastic!! I wish I had the space for something similar. Mine looks more like the pile you used to have


You win a big hug if we ever meet ... and a serious attaboy

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> You win a big hug if we ever meet ... and a serious attaboy


Do I get a runner up hug?



ripjack13 said:


> A lathe stand?


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 20, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> You win a big hug if we ever meet ... and a serious attaboy



Thanks Man.....that's actually more than I was truly expecting. Again, great job on it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Do I get a runner up hug?


Yes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2019)

That’s cool! You could even put another row of tools on top... where Tony can’t reach them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! You could even put another row of tools on top... where Tony can’t reach them!



Neither could you Doc!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

DKMD said:


> That’s cool! You could even put another row of tools on top... where Tony can’t reach them!


He can’t reach them now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2019)

woodman6415 said:


> He can’t reach them now



I can, he just can't see me when I "borrow" something.....


----------

